# Band Saw Belt Issue



## Radco (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello and Thanks for the help.
Just picked up a used Sears 12" Band Saw Mod # 113.248321 for a good price,, Great shape..Only issue is the drive belt keeps slipping off,,on low speed or high speed setting.. I assume alignment is a issue,what else ? FINALLY sstarting to set up a wood shop that I always wanted ,now kids gone its my turn lol.Thanks.Rich


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What type of belt?*

The new saws have a flat multigroove v belt. Is that what you have?
Older ones have an external mounted motor and a single "V" belt, sort of fool proof. If you have the newer type, it's definitely an alignment issue and or a belt tension problem. Too much tension will make the belt walk off. Does it come off under load or just from the git go? 

 bill


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

If you haven't already, you might try running the saw (without a band installed) and the door open to view the process. Is the V shiny, does it wobble a lot before slipping off? The belt might be loose. 
If the pulleys aren't co-planar you may be able to re/adjust their positions for proper alignment


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had extensive experience (and a love/hate relationship) with two of these saws through the years. 

Check to make sure that the set screws on the drive and driven motor pulleys are tight. I frequently had trouble with the set screws loosening and the pulleys walking in or out on the shafts. Then the flat belt would pop off. You will probably have to lay the saw on it's side to get at these as they are not in a handy position. Make sure that the square keys are positioned correctly in the key ways, too.

The owners manual and parts diagrams for this saw are still available at: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/getModel!retrieve.pd?modelNumber=113.248321&pathTaken=partSearch

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Radco (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the QUICK replies,,, The Belt I have is the flat belt wit ridges.....I tried both speeds ,does the same.. HOW tight is tight? in HVAC we run about 1/2" to 3/4" slop on average,,Should this be fairly loose?I know too tight can over load a motor,I will try to adjust the pulleys tonight.... Also I was thinking of finding new pulleys and changing to the V Belt Vs the flat....This is my first Band saw ,first table saw and first router in my basement,, FINALLY setting up a shop......That should keep me and my grandsons busy ..,Thanks again Rich

UPDATE
\ With all the info you guys gave me, I fixed the problem, It was belt alignment.. The pulley on the Band wheel was off,, ALSO fixed the clicking noise,, must have been the pulley hitting.. WHAT a pain to get to the set screw LOL.... Thatnks again,,,,


----------

